# Manger Sound Transducer?



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Manger Sound Transducer









Has anyone used these in DIY or listened to any?
Does the theory make sense?
Cost is AU$1,395 for the driver(each, I think), considering the pre-built Zerobox 103 costs AU$15k-19k, are they worth looking at for DIY?

cheers


----------

